# Any Eurasians on here or other mixed people?



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm half Chinese and a quarter German and a quarter Portuguese! What's your mix?


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

Irish/Chinese/Mexican/German


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

99x said:


> Irish/Chinese/Mexican/German


hey that's like my cousin! She's half Chinese, 1/4 Mexican, 1/4 Irish...she has curly hair..


----------



## Sonoran Lion (Dec 18, 2008)

Not sure what the proportions are, but I am part Dutch, German, French, Spanish, Mexican, Apache, and Basque.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I have some Native American (1/32nd) in me and some suspected Jewish on my dad's side (great-great-great-great grandmother), but I haven't looked into that part of me yet. Mainly have English, Irish, German, and Scottish ancestry that I know of.


----------



## Grim619 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm half white and half filipino. I'm basically this 6'2 guy with A structure of A white dude with asian features. It's the weirdest thing.... I've been told it's A good mix but I think i'm ugly as hell.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

Grim619 said:


> I'm half white and half filipino. I'm basically this 6'2 guy with A structure of A white dude with asian features. It's the weirdest thing.... I've been told it's A good mix but I think i'm ugly as hell.


What's a "good" mix? My Asian friends say Eurasians who look more Asian are more beautiful becos those that look white are just up against real white people and then they always say those that are a perfect blend look Hispanic..

And I'm 5'10! My brother is 6'4..


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think I'm part Croatian, German, Polish, and native american. My mom says I'm part native american which would imply that she slept with someone other than my dad, but I haven't really asked her about that. Not sure if I want to know.


----------



## USAAlone (Dec 15, 2008)

ecstasy said:


> I'm half Chinese and a quarter German and a quarter Portuguese! What's your mix?


Aloha,

Half Chinese half French.

Happy New Year!!!!

Daniel


----------



## Grim619 (Dec 12, 2008)

ecstasy said:


> What's a "good" mix? My Asian friends say Eurasians who look more Asian are more beautiful becos those that look white are just up against real white people and then they always say those that are a perfect blend look Hispanic..
> 
> And I'm 5'10! My brother is 6'4..


My sister looks white but she is half also. Everyone has their opinions on what is beautiful though. I think A good mix is like you were saying about "eurasians" I guess. Usually mixed asian women who look more asian are beautiful but I don't think guys who look more asian are that good looking.

You're seriously 5'10?? Wow talk about A good mix...


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Sicilian, Irish, Cherokee, and German.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

One seventh Irish, three-sevenths German, two-sevenths Japanese, and one-seventh American.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Salvadorian/Persian/Portugese/Spaniard/Italian

I look very European, I'm told.


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

.


----------



## 88Marian (Jan 6, 2009)

half Caucasian Australian (english & scottish descent)
half Aboriginal/Indigenous Australian, (plus a smidgen Chinese)

But i always get Burmese?? (or Indian or Maori or Filipino or any other "brown coloured" ethnicity. lol) I know it shouldn't, but that and the "where are you from?" -Australia. "No but like where are you _really_ from??" -uh, yeah umm, Australia. ..kinda pisses me off  grrr


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> Salvadorian/Persian/Portugese/Spaniard/Italian
> 
> I look very European, I'm told.


Ooh, that's a really cool mix :yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

88Marian said:


> half Caucasian Australian (english & scottish descent)
> half Aboriginal/Indigenous Australian, (plus a smidgen Chinese)
> 
> But i always get Burmese?? (or Indian or Maori or Filipino or any other "brown coloured" ethnicity. lol) I know it shouldn't, but that and the "where are you from?" -Australia. "No but like where are you _really_ from??" -uh, yeah umm, Australia. ..kinda pisses me off  grrr


I've never really known what Burmese is exactly...I don't know where their country is or anything haha...but Kate Beckinsale is 1/8 Burmese..


----------



## 88Marian (Jan 6, 2009)

Grim619 said:


> Usually mixed asian women who look more asian are beautiful but I don't think guys who look more asian are that good looking.


Oooooh hold up.

I'm don't even know that many asian folks..
But my neighbour's a cutie & filipino.. i know an indonesian male model, & one of my closest childhood friends is also indonesian & has all the white girls all over him:b. 
They are all full; but two of the skeeziest man pimps i know are caucasian x chinese dudes, & they are tragically, dead sexy despite being arses who know it
You know whats the truth? There are as much sexy genes in asia as there are in any other ethnicity.

haha & i've gotten "good mix" too like duuude, it'd suck to be in their bad mix category. ..

Ps. ecstasy, lol @ your location & thanks for the Beckinsale update, maybe i _should_ start claiming itxx


----------



## bbx0000 (Jan 1, 2009)

Half Dutch, half Filipino here. I haven't met or even heard about another person with my mix before.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Irish Mexican


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a little bit of native american in me, I think like 1/16. Other than that I'm dutch/swedish.

Also eurasian girls are the best looking. I can just tell by looking at ecstasy's avatar that she fits that stereotype. Its like they get the best from both worlds. If I had a girlfriend I would like her to be eurasian. Haha sorry if I sound creepy.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm 100% chinese but i'm culturally american..


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

hmm...very interesting. Where exactly does everyone draw the line on their genetic ethnicity?

Personally, I wouldn't go further than my great grandparents. that's 1/8. 
I'm 7/8 white peruvian, and 1/8 native peruvian...which basically makes me 100% Peruvian.

If I went further back, I could possibly trace Italian, Spanish, maybe even French lineages, but It's too long ago.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm "mixed." I'm mostly Irish and English (50% and 25% respectively) and then a little Dutch and Polish and a tad American Indian. Does that count?


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

dax said:


> I'm "mixed." I'm mostly Irish and English (50% and 25% respectively) and then a little Dutch and Polish and a tad American Indian. Does that count?


No when people say "mixed" they usually mean ethnically rather then by nationality. For example someone would refer to you as mostly white (caucasian) with a tad of Amerindian. If it was by nationality then I think everyone but a few recent immigrants would be considered "mixed".


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

You know what sort of confuses me....the 8 kids on Jon + Kate Plus Eight are only a QUARTER Asian, but to me they look more Asian than white? I guess Korean genes are dominant? Especially Madelyn and Cara the oldest twins, they look more Asian than my full Asian cousins!:stu










lol this pic is funny:


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I thought that guy was 100% Japanese. But what the hell do I know? Nothing obviously. And to me the kids look more European than Asian. I would have guessed 75/25 or something. But I think in general you are right, someone who is 50/50 Asian/European looks more Asian than European.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

Lol full Japanese...no he's 1/2 Korean, 1/4 French, 1/4 Welsh...The kids ARE 75/25 White/Asian...but usually...just usually 1/4 Asian people look white.....because obviously 1/4 isn't a whole lot of genetic influence...

I guess it's just my super good EA vision..but those kids definitely look more Asian....and on top of that, mixed people tend to have lighter pigments when they're younger (as is true with other races)...so when we get older and post-puberty, we have darker hair color/eye color than what we had as kids...

...I think I see identity crisis in their future...I'm still going through mines lol

But anyways I'm more biased to the half Japanese and half Chinese biracials ^-^


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

When i clicked this post i saw an ad of Chinese women supposedly "seeking love"


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

Not sure how those kids will look when they're older, but I'm 1/4th of everything I listed meaning each of my grandparents were full blooded irish/chinese/mexican/german. When I was around the age of those kids I was perceived as mostly asian because of my facial features although my skin was olive and my hair lighter and reddish-brown. As I grew up my hair became dark brown and skin became lighter. Now I appear white because of the way my hair, skin and facial features changed. My older brother looks more asian. His wife is white, but I'm not sure which nationality. I'm no longer the odd one in my family because my nephew has slightly asian features, blond hair and blue eyes. One of his eyes is actually like a third brown though lol. I wonder what hes going look when hes my age.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm thinking your nephew will look like this LOL










Chad Michael Murray= 1/4 Japanese

Now there's a quarter asian ^

And I agree with you, we're ever changing in terms of our looks..I've gotten everything from Japanese to Irish to Mexican to Russian to Spanish- I absolutely hate it how one tweak in lighting can change your entire look haha

You know you're mixed when your family gatherings look more like a meeting of the UN


----------



## Aza (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm Eurasian half Filipino half Australian


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im mexican but look white. ive had people ask me if middle eastern. had one person ask me if im black. seriously i look caucasian. im not sure if this person knew what a black person looks like


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

omg, does anyone have an 'interracial dating' ad at the bottom???...lol i think it's so funny and highly relevant with this topic hahahha. anywho, my mom is white....german, english, and dutch....and my dad is black...ghanaian....so i'm an oreo. i'm ALWAYS mistaken for being hispanic though, and i usually get people trying to speak spanish to me lol.....my brother gets mistaken for that too, but not my sister. i think generally if a person is half white/half black, people think they're puerto rican or something.


----------



## Laconic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm 50% Korean, 25% Black, and 25% Cherokee.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

nubly said:


> im mexican but look white. ive had people ask me if middle eastern. had one person ask me if im black. seriously i look caucasian. im not sure if this person knew what a black person looks like


From what I have seen in your pics you have a Hispanic look to you. And that is a great thing if you ask me, but being 1/2 Mexican myself, perhaps I am biased! :b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Scot/Italian.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Half scottish, half english. i feel kinda dull after reading this thread


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

1/4 Irish (great grandparents came over), 1/4 Finnish (great grandparents came over), unknown Scottish, unknown Welsh (that part came over to America in 1600's), probably some English, then 1/16 Native American from 2 tribes so 1/8 (I'm not sure the actual numbers with this one, may not be right). I don't think any of the Native American is expressed in me or not, doesn't appear to be.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

1/4 filipino, 1/4 irish 1/4 french 1/8 Cherokee 1/8 something else. German I think


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Half Thai, quarter English quarter Norwegian. I was wondering what an Eurasian was, then I realized I am one lol.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

75% White Russian / 25% Native Siberian Buryat (they originally came north from mongolia a long time ago).
My family comes from Siberia in Russia, from the lake baikal region.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Micronian said:


> hmm...very interesting. Where exactly does everyone draw the line on their genetic ethnicity?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't go further than my great grandparents. that's 1/8.
> I'm 7/8 white peruvian, and 1/8 native peruvian...which basically makes me 100% Peruvian.
> ...


I usually round things off to a half because I figure if I start going into quarters people will think I actually care about that stuff. Some people amaze me, like Indian Activist Ward Churchill, whose only 1/16 Indian. If I was 1/16 Grizzly Bear I wouldn't even bother telling people.


----------



## neither nor (Apr 6, 2009)

The middle's lonely sometimes. 

I <3 hapa.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive always wondered can you still call yourself mixed if its your grandparents or atleast 1 grandparent is foreign?
Well, both my parents are Australian, I was born in Australia so I would say Im firstly Australian. BUT.. my grandmother on my mums side and mums heritage is FIJI/Samoan (my great grandmother was Samoan). Also my eldest uncle was born in Fiji. So I have some 'islander blood' in me.
Many people say I look Italian though, and I wonder about this, because my dad doesnt know who his father is, he could be of a europian decent possibily? we'll never know.
But I think its mostly my darkish features that make people think Im Italian.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

European mix, I suppose you could say I am mostly German. Im white but sometimes people ask me if I am half black or spanish or something...it confuses me, lol.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

1/4 French, 1/4 Ukrainian, 1/4 German, 1/8 Greek, 1/8 Polish


----------



## indieblueuro2 (Dec 16, 2008)

I think Eurasian people are amongst the most beautiful people in the world, Kristen Kruek for example is really pretty, they have those delicate Asian features and more dominate Caucasian features blended into one, plus they don't age as quickly. Every time I see one I go gah gah, plus they're so rare 

I'm part Chinese, part Cambodian and a little French (unfortunately its so insignificant you probably can't even tell, I know I can't lols).


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Aurora said:


> Ive always wondered can you still call yourself mixed if its your grandparents or atleast 1 grandparent is foreign?


I was wondering this too both my parents are cuban but grandparents and greatgrandparents comes from a variety of places like spain and have god knows what kind of blood flowing through them. I know from my dark skin that there is probably some african and indian in there, maybe chinese too. I never asked and ancestry beyond spain wasn't widely discussed.

The best part about being a mutt is that no one can really pinpoint what you are. I've been told I look mexican, jewish, arabic, indian, caucasian, etc.


----------



## chasingthadream (Dec 14, 2009)

*im 1/4 asian 3/4 euro*

My dad is half English half Chinese
My mum is Aust/Irish with blonde hair blue eyes etc

I am the most asian looking out of all my cousins and sibblings who are all 1/4 asian mix. My brother has blonde hair and blue eyes as do half of my cousins.

Even my Nan (who is full asian) has asked me if I dye my hair dark.
I def think and so do others that I look more than 1/4 asian, though I do get people guessing all different races ie spanish, maori.

I def picked up my nans genes, and I think they are strong cos my dad and aunties and uncles look more than half asian.


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Im 75% indian 25% mixture of dutch, african, portuguese and surinam


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

1/2 British 
1/4 Chinese 
1/8 French
1/8 Mauritian

Like someone else mentioned earlier in this thread, I look like a white guy with some vaguely asian features lol. But hardly anyone makes the connection that I'm part Asian - I tell some people and they think I'm making it up. :|


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm half filipino and half french. But a lot of people who meet me think I'm hispanic, I've had strangers come up to me and talk to me in Spanish.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mostly English, 1/8 Irish, and 1/8 Italian. I feel so boring. :roll



Paper Samurai said:


> 1/2 British
> 1/4 Chinese
> 1/8 French
> 1/8 Mauritian
> ...


I saw your picture a while back and I thought it was pretty obvious that you have some Asian in you!

I don't have any but a few people think I look vaguely Japanese. (Maybe in a cartoon-character way? Blunt bob and pale skin like those Kokeshi dolls, haha).


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

humanity originated from africa no? wouldnt that make most of us mixed


----------



## PrawnConnery (Jan 15, 2009)

ecstasy said:


> then they always say those that are a perfect blend look Hispanic..


I'm half Korean and 1/4 French, 1/4 German. I look pretty hispanic. Quite often hispanic people come up to me speaking spanish and sometimes they look offended when I tell them I don't speak spanish haha


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I saw your picture a while back and I thought it was pretty obvious that you have some Asian in you!


Yay, at least there's someone who's noticed  I think being 6 foot tall basically means everyone discounts me being part Asian to be honest.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

About 55% Irish, 20% Italian, 15% English, and the last 10% is Scottish, German, and Persian.

My boyfriend (just because it was the title of the thread) is half Japanese and then parts English and Irish.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

vicente said:


> One seventh Irish, three-sevenths German, two-sevenths Japanese, and one-seventh American.


I don't think thats even possible.. need denominator with coefficient of two.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm half Irish, half Welsh. And i had sushi for lunch, does that make me 0.00024% Asian?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Half Mexican and half Irish.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

sprinter said:


> 1/2 Slovak 1/2 Polish. Slovaks and Poles hate each other so I'm very conflicted.



How'd your parents get together if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I am half man, half woman. My dad is a man, my mom is a woman. :teeth


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I see people who are %100 white who say they are mixed because they are scotitish russian or whatever.

So i will go: 25% Chinese %25 Cambodian %50 viet. Born and raised in France. Moved to the US at age 11. %100 Asian (cosmetically)


----------

